# mk2 speaker wiring



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a 92 golf and was wondering which speaker wires were positive and which were negative. I cant seem to find this anywhere, I can only find harness wire colours.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

somebody must've replaced there golf speakers. 21 views and still no answer? come on guys.


----------



## Bagman (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (kt883)*

Yellow and Red I believe is +ve...
If there is ever brown in the wire, it's -ve (ground).


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks! Im gonna hook up my speakers today


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (kt883)*

Use this just as a guide, colors could be changed throughout model years.
*NOTE:
Before beginning, compare the color of the wires in your vehicle against those of both list.*
Harness Color Codes 1
(typical of late 90’s models)
Right Rear Speaker (+) Blue 
Right Rear Speaker (-) Tan w/ Blue Stripe
Right Front Speaker (+) Red Gray
Right Front Speaker (-) Tan w/ Red Stripe 
Left Front Speaker (+) Blue w/ White Stripe 
Left Front Speaker (-) Tan w/ White Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (+) Red w/ Green Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (-) Tan w/ Green Stripe
VW Amp Turn On Wire - Connect To New Radios Blue Power Antenna Wire
+12 Volt Ignition Wire Yellow w/ Red Stripe
Power Antenna Turn On Wire - Connect To New Radios Blue Power Antenna Wire
Dash Light Dimmer Wire Gray w/ Blue Stripe check for availability
+12 Volt Battery Wire Thick Red w/ White Stripe 
Ground Wire Thick Tan Wire
Harness Color Codes 2
(typical of models prior to late 90’s)
Right Rear Speaker (+) Blue w/ Green Stripe 
Right Rear Speaker (-) Brown w/ Red Stripe
Right Front Speaker (+) Red w/ White Stripe 
Right Front Speaker (-) Brown w/ White Stripe 
Left Front Speaker (+) Black 
Left Front Speaker (-) Brown w/ Blue Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (+) Blue w/ Green Stripe
Left Rear Speaker (-) Brown w/ Red Stripe
+12 Volt Ignition Wire Brown w/ Red Stripe
Dash Light Dimmer Wire Gray w/ Blue Stripe check for availability
+12 Volt Battery Wire Thick Red w/ White Stripe 
Ground Wire Thick Brown Wire


----------



## Justme187 (Jul 22, 2014)

What about the dash speaker wires


Non_Affiliated said:


> *Re: (kt883)*
> 
> Use this just as a guide, colors could be changed throughout model years.
> *NOTE:
> ...


What about the dash speaker wires?


----------

